# Programm für DVD Menü



## tricksereins (28. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich meine Film-DVD erstellen kann. Ich hätte gern eine kurze Videosequenz + Ton im Hintergrund als Loop laufen, dazu 3-4 Menüpunkte (á la Kauf-DVD), die ich dann zu den jeweiligen Filmen bzw. Menüpunkten verlinke. Wenn die DVD gebrannt ist, sollte sie beim einlegen in den DVD Player selbstständig das Menü starten...wer kann mir helfen ?

Danke im Voraus,

Basti

P.S wäre auch angenehm, wenn man irgendeine Quele im Netz kriegen könnte, die meisten Trials sparen die DVD Menü Programmpunkte leider aus....


----------



## Bypass41 (29. August 2003)

Hi,

in diesem Bereich gibt's ziemlich viel Software von Profi-Lösungen für zig tausend € (Scenarist o. DVD-Producer etc.)die die volle DVD-Spezifikation unterstutzen bis Lösungen für $40-50.
Ich habe mir eine recht günstige Software zugelegt die ziemlich viel kann und fleißig upgedated wird: DVDLab von http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/.
Das eigentliche brennen überlasse ich aber Nero.

Gruß


----------



## Argbeil (30. August 2003)

Probier doch mal den TMPGENC DVD Author 1.5, kann man überall als Testversion runterladen. Kann sogar direkt brennen.


----------



## Bypass41 (30. August 2003)

Hi,

klar kann der TMPG... auch brennen, kann DVDLab auch. Es ist aber die Frage, ob es auch in möglichst vielen DVD-Playern (Standalone) läuft.

Gruß


----------

